# CO2 into pump =bad?



## 10gallondreams (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi, first time poster =D. Anyways, I have a home made CO2 system (yeast,sugar,2liters,tubes,etc), the output of CO2 goes into an upside down glass weighed down by a rock. When the glass fills up, access gas is sucked up by a Submersible Power Head(water pump). Specifically a *PENGUIN 550*. My question is this: 
Is it bad for the pump to suck up an occasional bubble of CO2 (this happens roughly every 2 - 3 minutes)?

Additional questions:
What are the high maintenance breeds of plants?
What's the best Light to buy for a 10g tank? 
What type of fish should i consider for a planted tank(I only want two)?
Nutrients?

-thanks


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

It should not hurt the pump. Many people hook their CO2 directly into pumps or powerheads to try to minimize the CO2 loss by breaking up the bubble before it reaches the surface. 

High maintenance doesnt have breeds, it varies from family to family so its better if you ask about a specific plant and we can help with the requirements.

10 G light would depend on your budget as there are several great options. T5 HO are one, compact fluorescent another. It will really depend on what kind of plants you intend to put in the tank.

If you are only going to get two fish, than I would recommend Rams,Papiliochromis ramirezi or Bolivian Rams, Papiliochromis Altispinosa as they are a great fish for planted tanks. Most fish need a shoal of 6 to be happy so only getting two really limits what you should look at.

The type and amount of nutrients again is going to vary with what plants you decide, because that will impact the light you get, whether you add a CO2 system. I use the Seachem line of products, excel, potassium, nitrogen, and iron. It also depends on what your budget is as there are many other options when it comes to ferts. Cheapest is to buy dry ferts in bulk and mix them yourself.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## 10gallondreams (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks rob! =D


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I run my Pressurised CO2 from the cylinder into my homemade reactor which is inline with the output hose on my XP3. I then run a hose from the XP3 output nozzle directly into a AC301 power head for exactly that reason. to break up the bubbles that didnt have a chance to dissolve in my reactor. It's called misting and is widely used. Point the power head down as to direct the mist towards the bottom to give more exposure time in the water to increase dissolved CO2 and maximize the gas.

In short.... It's perfectly fine  lol

zig.


----------

